# elk on a trampoline



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's the second damnest thing I ever seen!!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

what's the first?!!


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

It be better if that lady would stop yelling into the mic


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh yeah I saw this video a while back...pretty funny:grin:


----------

